# Dx3r!



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Got my new DX3R today and I can't wait to use this,,, any advice I need to know about, thanks...


----------



## phase (Jun 20, 2008)

verry easy to use.. have fun man..


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

You will love it. Light, the batteries last forever and the menu is cake to use.


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, and anymore imput would be great!


----------



## phase (Jun 20, 2008)

well i have a problem with keeping it out of my sight..lol it sits here on my desk even if my desk is crowded with projects..lol .. i dont think there is anyomore input.. thats how easy it is to use


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Am I restricted to the reciever that comes with the DX3R? Or can I use the recievers that comes with the DX3?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

they all work with the radio i am using one of the orginal spektrum recievers in my 1/4 scale and it works fine.the batts last forever which is great.


----------



## phase (Jun 20, 2008)

ye they all work.. i use it with my truggy and it works fine..


----------



## tom2tone (Aug 10, 2008)

im interested in getting the dx3r any suggestions or comments? is the menu easy to use? thanks


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

tom2tone said:


> im interested in getting the dx3r any suggestions or comments? is the menu easy to use? thanks


it's the easiest i've used my last radios were the 3pj and the 3 pk and they are way harder to use compared to the dx3r. i've always loved my futaba's until i tried the dx3r.


----------



## drdsanders (May 29, 2008)

I bought mine 2 days ago and found it pretty easy to program. Prior to buying it I went around and asked several racers which 2.4hz they recommend. Even the Futaba sponsored guys suggested the Spektrum. Its light weight came in handy for the 30min A-main


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Does the DX3 allow you to change the speed of the steering servo?


----------



## CLB (Apr 8, 2007)

nutz4rc said:


> Does the DX3 allow you to change the speed of the steering servo?


The dx3 and dx 3.0 do not. But the DX3r has 3 different settings for steering servo speed.


----------



## tom2tone (Aug 10, 2008)

picked up a dx3r and the silver case. I'll let you know what I think when I get it in the mail.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Some information for the DX3R radio owners is there is a hard transmitter case available now.

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=SPM6704


----------



## bman1104 (Aug 13, 2008)

just got my dx3r it is awsome!. this is my first high quality radio/ 2.4g.. i am very impressed w/ the quality. can anyone tell me if it is normal to have to trim the edges of servo/ esc connectors so that they fit into the recieve?


----------

